# OHMYGOD! The BEST biscuit recipe ever:



## slappymaster (Nov 19, 2001)

I just made these for Thanksgiving dinner and I got my butt
kicked for not making more.. They are incredible.

Cream takes the place of butter in these irresistible biscuits. 

1 pound onions, peeled, cut into1/2-inch dice
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
1 teaspoon chopped fresh rosemary
2 tablespoons olive oil

6 bacon slices, coarsely chopped

3 3/4 cups all purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cups chilled whipping cream
1 large egg, beaten to blend (for glaze) 

Preheat oven to 350°F. Mix onions, herbs, and oil in bowl. Spread on large rimmed baking sheet; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Roast until golden, stirring twice, about 30 minutes. Cool. Maintain oven temperature.

Cook bacon in medium skillet until crisp and brown. Using slotted spoon, transfer bacon to paper towels to drain. 

Blend flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt in large bowl. Mix in bacon and half of roasted onion mixture. Mix in cream, tossing just until dry ingredients are evenly moistened; do not overmix. Turn dough out onto floured work surface. Knead for 5 turns to combine well. Shape into 18-inch-long log. Cut crosswise into eighteen 1-inch-thick rounds. Arrange rounds on baking sheet, spacing evenly apart. Brush each with glaze; top each with some of remaining onion mixture, pressing to adhere.

Bake biscuits until golden brown, about 20 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature. 

Makes 18 biscuits.


Bon Appétit 
November 2001


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lips: :beer: 
I think they go great with a whiskey!

Thank you SlappyMaster


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

These sound delicious! I will just have to try them!

...but without Athenaeus' whiskey. Maybe a Two Dogs?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear friends.

I made today morning those biscuits.
THEY ARE GREAT!!!!!

I am having one right now as I am typing!!


Thanks again SlappyMaster 

:chef:


----------

